# Copadichromis trewavasae Mloto colony...should be???



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

I picked up some young Copadichromis trewavasae Mloto Cichlids from one of the site sponsors here about 14 months ago. The cichlids have grown to be between 3-4 inches long now. Looking at the pictures in the profiles section here as well as some pictures of the Copadichromis trewavasae Mloto on some other web sites I'm not sure if I was sold the correct fish. The fish are still somewhat young and just developing their color so I'm not sure. The tops of the dorsal fins on the females and bottom of the anal fins on all the fish have some yellow in them. From looking at the pictures online I don't see this in the Copadichromis trewavasae.

If anyone has experience with these fish and can tell if these are or are not Copadichromis trewavasae Mloto's it would be a big help. The fish have spawned a few times and I just wanted to make sure they are what I say they are.

Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

theres 2 geographical variants of these lupingu and likoma the lupingu being a darker blue/almost black female never have any color just spots what i think is happening is those are sub-dominant males... 
i have a "colony" from lupingu and when i say colony i have 1 male and 13 females cuz my male tries to merk any other male i put in the tank with them so i have the extra males in my male peacock/hap tank... that being said and this is just my opinion but those fish look like copadichromis azureus not copadichromis trewevasae as your dom male only has the white blaze on the top of the dorsal and not down the top half of the fish like this
that being said you still have some pretty fish.. but def either copad. azureus or chrysonatus


----------



## Beardo (Feb 28, 2006)

I cannot help with the ID, but those are some killer looking fish. Very nice!


----------



## limpert (Aug 28, 2007)

m1ke715m said:


> ... my male tries to merk any other male i put in the tank...


 :lol:


----------



## Tanku (Mar 14, 2010)

Look to be nice looking fish, but if they are not what you ordered, that is not a good thing. Where did you buy the fish from?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

heres a pic of the copadichromis azureus male i have that just started coloring up.. looks like the same fish...


----------



## seattle_530 (Mar 6, 2007)

I agree those look like my copadichromis azureus that are just starting to mature. Dont be to dissapointed though they are fantastic fish.


----------



## Hawks (Feb 7, 2008)

Very much disappointed if they are Azureus, I have had Azureus before and did not plan on growing out a bunch of Azureus. If this is the case, it's pretty sad the site sponsor can't bag up the right fish. I have been growing these guys out thinking they are Trewavasae Mloto. I sent an email with this link(pictures) to the breeder to see what they think. Guess I will wait a few days to see if there is any response before I start bashing them.

Thanks for the reply's to the thread!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2011)

after looking at some pics im thinking you might have the likoma variant of the trewavasae.. cuz look here http://www.davesfish.com/images/Copadic ... Likoma.jpg

looks alot like your fish.. just not like mine.. maybe they just havent started to get some white on the body yet


----------



## mokujin22 (Jan 19, 2010)

The presence of the white on the alpha male along the shoulder and top of the head makes me think it's a trewevasae. The other blue-bodied Copadichromis do not get this.


----------

